# Little Daughter's Sex Ed



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2014)

A sweet little girl runs out to the backyard where her father is working, and asks him, "Daddy, what's sex?"

 So, her father sits her down, and tells her all about the birds and the bees. He tells her about conception, ****** intercourse, sperm and eggs etc. He tells her about puberty, menstruation, men and women and love...

 He thinks what the hell, and tells her the works, thinking that to tell it all is the only way to tell truth.

 The girl is somewhat awe struck with this sudden influx of bizarre new knowledge, and her father finally asks, "So why did you wish to know about sex?"

 "Oh, mommy said lunch would be ready in a couple of secs..."


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)

:lol:


----------

